# Conduit Seals in Hazardous Location



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

Having to break some seals and add additional wire. Also having to run new conduit and wire from some new buckets. Is there a particular color or colors that the seals should be painted once re poured. Also is there anything involving using conduit seals in seal tight conduit. Thanks,


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

What are you wiring? Check the listing of the conduit seals before adding more wire, they don't have standard conduit fill. There are listed (very pricey) flexible raceways for hazardous locations.


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

Fill is fine had it checked and ok'ed by engineering and a professional PE stamp on it. Just need to know if any color or certain colors can be used.


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

My question is how are you going to get more wire in a packed and poured seal?


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

Sealing compound comes with metal band you place around the seal. Some plants I've been on have you spray paint them as well.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Make sure your seal off is before the seal tight. So if you are running to an instrument for instance have the seal off right at the instrument then run seal tight from there. Of course if you are in a class 1 div. 1 location you are not permitted to use seal tight.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Just notice you work for Kinder Morgan. My guess is you are in a class 1 div. 1 location so you will need some rigid flexible couplings.


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and replies. My main question is that we normally use black to paint our seals, I was wondering if there is a specific color you must use i.e. black, or if I could use another color say yellow. Trying to find out what the code says about painting conduit seals. I have some in a dark locations basements etc..., usuing a lighter color would help to show them better. Thanks


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

KevinKM said:


> Thanks for all the help and replies. My main question is that we normally use black to paint our seals, I was wondering if there is a specific color you must use i.e. black, or if I could use another color say yellow. Trying to find out what the code says about painting conduit seals. I have some in a dark locations basements etc..., usuing a lighter color would help to show them better. Thanks


Usually client specs will dictate the paint color... Some use red glyptal or flourescent green, lots use an "X" with a sparpie, with the "\" being packed and "X" being poured. One client I am working with wants to get lamacoids and tyrap them to the seals..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick0danger said:


> My question is how are you going to get more wire in a packed and poured seal?


I am assuming they will be trying to cut the seal, split it off and remove the chico without damaging the wires, then installing a split seal once the new wires are pulled...

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ings/eysr_series_retrofitsealingfittings.html


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> ..........then installing a split seal once the new wires are pulled...
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ings/eysr_series_retrofitsealingfittings.html


Thanks. Never seen one of those before.:thumbsup:


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> I am assuming they will be trying to cut the seal, split it off and remove the chico without damaging the wires, then installing a split seal once the new wires are pulled...
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ings/eysr_series_retrofitsealingfittings.html


I bet those are some pricey gadgets. Looks like they would work great in this situation though.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> I am assuming they will be trying to cut the seal, split it off and remove the chico without damaging the wires, then installing a split seal once the new wires are pulled...
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/public/en/crouse-hinds/products/industrial_fittingsglands/conduit-unions/conduit_sealing_fittings/eysr_series_retrofitsealingfittings.html


That'll be an hour of time never gotten back.... Sounds like fun splitting a sealoff.... Not on my list of things i need to do!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> That'll be an hour of time never gotten back.... Sounds like fun splitting a sealoff.... Not on my list of things i need to do!


Never?? I've had to bust seals a few times to add wires, cuz some green electrician doesn't understand about pouring seals AFTER commissioning... And you have to add wires to a system.. Or what about if someone didn't install a drain seal on a vertical run and the area classification seal splits cuz of water inside and the inspector wants it fixed? Got a better way, or just leave it?

It does take time, but it is definately not the worst job out there...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

buddhakii said:


> I bet those are some pricey gadgets. Looks like they would work great in this situation though.


Price is only one side.. Delivery, I believe, is factory order, so they are about 2 weeks...


----------

